# dokumentgröße



## mirscho (7. November 2002)

SO also, bitte nicht!! lachen!...

aber wie ändert man in Freehand die Dokumentgröße?

alle versuche, wie Alt+doppelklick oder Fenster-->Inspektor-->Objekt

scheiterten, ich finde keine möglichkeit diese zu ändern...

danke für eine guten Tipp


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (7. November 2002)

fenster -> inspektoren -> dokument(da dann z.b. benutzerdefiniert). is brutal umständlich gelöst. ich hau mir meistens ein rechteck mit meiner grössenvorgabe in den hintergrund der A4-seite  

p.s. gefunden in der freehand-hilfe


----------



## mirscho (7. November 2002)

das habe ich auch gelesen...hm..

habe mittlerweile gesehen, das es da ja ein seitenwerkzeug gibt...


----------

